# glibc-2.18 und libtheora

## Christian99

Heute wollte ich nach meinen glibc upgrade anfang des monats libtheora neu bauen, was aber nicht geht, sondern mit diesem Fehler beendet:

```
undefined reference to symbol 'rintf@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
```

das angegebene symbol findet sich in der libm, die auch gelinkt wird:

```
/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -I/usr/include/libpng16  -Wall -Wno-parentheses -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o png2theora png2theora-png2theora.o  ../lib/libtheoraenc.la ../lib/libtheoradec.la -logg  -lpng16  -lm
```

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? und jetzt nicht direkt zum problem, aber was genau bedeutet das @@GLIBC_2.2.5 im Symbolnamen? kommt sowas nur in der glibc vor, weil sonst ist mir sowas noch nie begegnet?

----------

## ulenrich

Linux-headers upgraden auf linux-3.10 !

Und dann natürlich alle multimedia Sachen neu kompilieren

(Disclaimer: Ich habe keine Ahnung aber eine Vermutung)

----------

## Christian99

linux headers sind bereits auf 3.13. die involvierden libs ogg und png sind auch schon neu gebaut. darüberhinaus auch die allermeisten anderen auch.

und das problem liegt wohl eher in der libm.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Google sagt, das hier könnte funktionieren

 *Quote:*   

> export LDFLAGS="$LDFLAGS -lm"

 

Sorry für das RTFM

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9934549/very-strange-linker-behavior

----------

## Christian99

so, jetzt bin ich verwirrt. zwischendurch hatte ich libtheora mit -examples emerged, was ging. die probleme waren ja bei den examples. allerdings kam das problem jetzt bei einer anderen( aber ähnlichen) stelle. Effektiv hat aber das was du geschrieben hast geholfen, vielen dank dafür, Jean-Paul

----------

